# Avant Garde Wheels are now available from USP Motorsports!!! 50% off SHIPPING!!



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












*AVANT GARDE WHEELS*

With over 15 years of combined experience in the aftermarket wheel industry, AvantGarde has the wheels to bring to you, the discerning automotive enthusiast, the most advance designs with the most technically correct applications for your motorcars. Whether it is a BMW, Mercedes Benz or Porsche motorcar, you can be assured that each wheel was designed and executed with your specific marque in mind. From wheel dimensions to the proper load rating, rest assured that all Avant Garde wheels have been designed and tested for the utmost reliability for everyday usage.

Avant Garde AUDI/VW wheels are offered to those who require the same level of integrity in their wheels as they do their vehicles. Produced only for Audi/VW motorcars, Avant Garde wheels are some of the most unique wheels that are offered for AUDI/VW. Knowing that AUDI/VW owners thrive for individuality, Avant Garde offers stunning fits and finished for their wheels. You also have a choice from different sizes and offsets to achieve that clean look.

All AvantGarde wheels are one piece cast and made in a oem quality manufacture using low pressure casting like most oem wheels. The manufacture also produces wheels for major tuners such as Sportec, Stasis, Rinspeed, Kahn, Work Wheels Japan, 5 Zigen, and etc. All AvantGarde wheels have passed JIL/VIA certifications and are certified to at least 20% higher load rating than OEM wheels. *All AvantGarde Wheels comes with lifetime warranty on workmanship and one year warranty on the finish!*

*50% OFF SHIPPING CODE: ag50off*


*Features*

• Modern Performance & Looks

• Factory Looks - Aftermarket Price

• Perfect Technical Factory Fit

• Staggered Sizes




*VW WHEEL FITMENTS AVAILABLE*

*AVANT GARDE - M140 - 18"/19"*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*CLICK HERE TO VIEW ON OUR ONLINE STORE!*

*Sizes*

18x8.5 5x112 ET45 57.1 Silver / Machined 21lbs BallSeat
18x8.5 5x100 ET30 57.1 Silver / Machined 21lbs BallSeat
18x8.5 5x112 ET35 57.1 Silver / Machined 21lbs BallSeat
19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Silver / Machined 21lbs BallSeat


*AVANT GARDE - M310 - 18"/19"/20"*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*CLICK HERE TO VIEW ON OUR ONLINE STORE!*

*Sizes*

18x8.0 5x112 ET45 57.1 Black / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x112 ET48 57.1 Black / Machined 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Black / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Black / Machined 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Back 23lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x112 ET45 57.1 Matte Black 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x112 ET48 57.1 Matte Black 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Matte Black 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Matte Black 24lbs Conical
20x10 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Black 29lbs Conical
20x8.5 5x112 ET32 66.6 Matte Black 28lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x112 ET35 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x112 ET45 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x112 ET48 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 24lbs Conical
19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 26lbs Conical
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 27lbs Conical
20x10 5x112 ET35 66.6 Hyper Silver 29lbs Conical
20x8.5 5x112 ET32 66.6 Hyper Silver 28lbs Conical


*AVANT GARDE - M368 - 19"*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*CLICK HERE TO VIEW ON OUR ONLINE STORE!*

*Sizes*

19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 26lbs Conical
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 27lbs Conical



*If you have any questions regarding fitment for your vehicle, please email [email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump for the monday!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

bump!!


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Are these for the 2012 Beetle? I ask cause you are giving several wheel bolt sizes and I would like to know what the 2012 size actually is- technically if some of the wheels are not for the 2012 Beetle then I would think that they would be off topic for this group. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Winters rollin' in... Get your snow shoes :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

BeetleCurious said:


> Are these for the 2012 Beetle? I ask cause you are giving several wheel bolt sizes and I would like to know what the 2012 size actually is- technically if some of the wheels are not for the 2012 Beetle then I would think that they would be off topic for this group. thanks.


The following info is for the 18 X 8 wheels on my Turbo Beetle:
* Bolt pattern is 5 x 112 - Bolts are 'Ball Seat', NOT 'Conical' - Our bolts are 14 X 1.5 X 27
* My 18" Tires can be transferred to wheels that are 18 X 8.5 without causing a problem
* The wheel offset is - ET48 but anything close, like ET45, will be bo problem. 3mm difference is small.
* Hub Center Bore is 57.1


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The following info is for the 18 X 8 wheels on my Turbo Beetle:
> * Bolt pattern is 5 x 112 - Bolts are 'Ball Seat', NOT 'Conical' - Our bolts are 14 X 1.5 X 27
> * My 18" Tires can be transferred to wheels that are 18 X 8.5 without causing a problem
> * The wheel offset is - ET48 but anything close, like ET45, will be bo problem. 3mm difference is small.
> * Hub Center Bore is 57.1


I can supply you with the bolts, that is not a problem. Most aftermarket wheels require a conical seat bolt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Email me with any questions! I can still honor 50% off shipping on all orders!!!!


----------

